# Advice for Newbies



## J&J_SA (Oct 8, 2018)

Hello! My husband & I are looking to move to the UEA. We would like advice from other expats regarding where is the best place to be: Dubai or Abu Dhabi? Also considering Qatar, but from what I've read, I think UAE is better  Any tips or advice welcome!! We are a young South African couple, no kids, husband is an environmental scientist and I'm a counsellor & ESL teacher. Thanks in advance


----------



## Dayman (Jul 24, 2018)

Ist of all in your Ist line there is spell mistake of UAE. you are coming here on tourist visa or for work?
However you come for visit or work both Dubai and Abu Dhabi having good environment. And also distance between both places is less. i think you will be adjust at both places.


----------



## J&J_SA (Oct 8, 2018)

Oh, my bad! Was probably typing too quickly


----------



## apollojohn (Jan 16, 2019)

Found the perfect discussion here,
Hi, My name is Apollo,
I am an architect, it was noted that the infrastructure growth is to grow by 9% in 2019,
No doubt you have made the right decision to move into a country who is marching towards paramount growth.


----------

